# Error Page exception



## Mores (18. Nov 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab ein web seite, und wenn ich verbinde,
bekomme diese nachricht.
Ich weiss nicht was ich tun un was bedeuted das.
könnt ihr bitte helfen ?hat jemand idea?
danke schon voraus



Error page exception
The server cannot use the error page specified for your application to handle the Original Exception printed below. Please see the Error Page Exception below for a description of the problem with the specified error page.

Original Exception: 
Error Message: Filter [RequestEncodingFilter]: Could not find required filter class - com.abh.bys.system.RequestEncodingFilter.class
Error Code: 500
Target Servlet: null
Error Stack: 
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.abh.bys.system.RequestEncodingFilter 
     at com.ibm.ws.classloader.CompoundClassLoader.findClass(CompoundClassLoader.java(Compiled Code)) 
     at com.ibm.ws.classloader.CompoundClassLoader.loadClass(CompoundClassLoader.java(Compiled Code)) 
     at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java(Compiled Code)) 
     at java.beans.Beans.instantiate(Beans.java:202) 
     at java.beans.Beans.instantiate(Beans.java:63) 
     at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.filter.WebAppFilterManager.loadFilter(WebAppFilterManager.java:292) 
     at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.filter.WebAppFilterManager.getFilterInstanceWrapper(WebAppFilterManager.java(Compiled Code)) 
     at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.filter.WebAppFilterManager.getFilterChain(WebAppFilterManager.java(Compiled Code)) 
     at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.handleWebAppDispatch(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java(Compiled Code)) 
     at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.dispatch(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java(Compiled Code)) 
     at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.forward(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java(Compiled Code)) 
     at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.srt.WebAppInvoker.doForward(WebAppInvoker.java(Compiled Code)) 
     at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.srt.WebAppInvoker.handleInvocationHook(WebAppInvoker.java(Compiled Code)) 
     at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.cache.invocation.CachedInvocation.handleInvocation(CachedInvocation.java(Compiled Code)) 
     at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.cache.invocation.CacheableInvocationContext.invoke(CacheableInvocationContext.java(Compiled Code)) 
     at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.srp.ServletRequestProcessor.dispatchByURI(ServletRequestProcessor.java(Compiled Code)) 
     at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.oselistener.OSEListenerDispatcher.service(OSEListener.java(Compiled Code)) 
     at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.http.HttpConnection.handleRequest(HttpConnection.java(Compiled Code)) 
     at com.ibm.ws.http.HttpConnection.readAndHandleRequest(HttpConnection.java(Compiled Code)) 
     at com.ibm.ws.http.HttpConnection.run(HttpConnection.java(Compiled Code)) 
     at com.ibm.ws.util.ThreadPool$Worker.run(ThreadPool.java(Compiled Code))


----------



## SlaterB (18. Nov 2006)

es scheint, dass der Server einen RequestEncodingFilter benutzt, aber die zugehörige Klasse nicht findet,
siehe web.xml und andere Deployment-Dateien falls das deine WebApplikation ist,

normalerweise würde eine Errorpage angezeigt, diese kann aber auch nicht gefunden werden,
das ist entweder noch ein separater Fehler,
oder im günstigen Falle ist generell alles falsch konfiguriert, und eine Reparatur behebt beides


----------



## Mores (18. Nov 2006)

Ich kontrolliere was du gesagt hast 
dann schreib ich nochmal..
danke


----------

